# Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?



## Pizzatoni (27. Oktober 2009)

*Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Hi,
ich wollt mal fragen, ob (und wo) man so richtig günstige Laptops herbekommen kann? Aber XP sollte schon laufen ^^
Unter ganz günstig versteh ich übrigens weniger als 50Euro XD .
Freue mich auf ernste Antworten .

Gruß,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Biosman (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerstücke, Sportartikel und mehr ? alles zu günstigen Preisen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

mit extrem viel glück bei ebay. oder im bekanntenkreis umhören, ob da ein samariter seines los werden willl.


----------



## midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Naja was hast du denn damit vor? Im Forum war letztens einer mit nem 486er Laptop, das kriegst du auf jeden Fall dafür (=

Aber so zum "richtig was tun" wirst du wohl etwas mehr ausgeben müssen 

so far


----------



## Pizzatoni (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Hi,
ich bräuchte ihn eigentlich nur zum Arbeiten...also Textverarbeitung, für Spiele hab ich ja meinen anderen PC ^^ . Aber ich dachte da schon so an 600Mhz, WinXP soll da nämlich gut drauf laufen  .


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

wie wärs mit weihnachten??? da kannste dann auch ein wenig mehr erwarten...

sag deinen eltern (und evtl verwandtschaft) das se weihnachten und geb zusammenlegen sollen


----------



## Ecle (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bräuchte ihn eigentlich nur zum Arbeiten...also Textverarbeitung, für Spiele hab ich ja meinen anderen PC ^^ . Aber ich dachte da schon so an 600Mhz, WinXP soll da nämlich gut drauf laufen  .


Extra dafür Windows XP? Nur für Textverarbeitung 
Dafür reicht ein 50mb OS ala "Damn Small Linux"


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollt mal fragen, ob (und wo) man so richtig günstige Laptops herbekommen kann? Aber XP sollte schon laufen ^^
> Unter ganz günstig versteh ich übrigens weniger als 50Euro XD .
> Freue mich auf ernste Antworten .
> ...



Mit etwas Glück bei der Zoll-Zwangsversteigerung 

Zoll-Auktion - Auktionsübersicht - Hardware


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

In der bucht und Co mal umsehen 

empfehlenswert sind alte IBM Thinkpad ab T2x - T4x oder die  Dell gegenstücke, die werden aber wohl etwas über nenn Fifi liegen!
sind aber sehr solide  mein T23 müsste ich schon einschulen lassen XD


----------



## Braineater (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Heutzutage gibts doch schon ausgewachsene 15"er für weit unter 500€ und für Office und internet sollten die allemal langen zur not kann man auch zu nem netbook greifen,was ja auch locker für internet und office ausreicht und auch schon für weit unter 500€ zu haben ist und dazu noch meistens ne gute akkulaufzeit bringt 
schau mal hier durch die preisliste es geht ab 339€ los und da hast du schon nen dualcore verbaut 
13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

und wenns noch günstiger sein soll dann schau dich mal bei netbooks um gehen ab 250€ los 
bis 12.1" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

bei den preisen würde ich nicht auf ebay anfangen zu suchen und dann vll noch für das gleiche geld nen gebrauchten mit weniger leistung holen 

ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen

mfg

edit:
mist hab gesehen das du was für 50€ und nicht für 500 suchst 
sry dann vergiss was ich geschrieben hab und geh bei ebay auf jagt


----------



## Carvahall (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Kannst ja auch mal am Müllplatz deines Vertrauens vorbei schauen. Was die Leute alles wegwerfens ist unglaublich.


----------



## JOJO (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> mit extrem viel glück bei ebay. oder im bekanntenkreis umhören, ob da ein samariter seines los werden willl.


 
Hör mir auf mit der Bucht... Meine Angetraute hat da gerade erst ein FS für die Kinder gekauft, absolut top, alles bestens... 56 Euro... Quinterssenz! Festplatte im Arsch...

Verkäufer meldet sich nicht, wenn ich bedenke dann ich ein Toshiba L300 mit AMD CPU für 299 Teuronen nagelneu und 2 Jahren Garantie im Net bekomme, konnte ich k.....

Wie auch immer, man sollte den Weibern keinen Internetz Zugang gewähren.... Neue HDD liegt bei unserem Türken bei 49 Üken... also 56 plus Fracht plus HDD....


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*



JOJO schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit der Bucht... Meine Angetraute hat da gerade erst ein FS für die Kinder gekauft, absolut top, alles bestens... 56 Euro... Quinterssenz! Festplatte im Arsch...


 und was hat das hjetzt mit ebay zu tun? so ein problem kann dir immer passieren bei gebrauchtkauf von privat, auch dass derjenige sich dann querstellt. und wenn die platte sogar zuerst ging, kann man erst recht nix sagen.

bei der HDD würd ich nie wegen ein paar euro ersparnis gebraucht von privat kaufen, außer derjenige gibt noch ne quittung seines kaufes dazu mit restgarantie.

und gewerblich wirst du halt eh kein Notebook für nur 50€ finden, da wär das riskiko für den hänlder, dass er da in den ersten monaten nach verkauf noch ne reparatur zahlen muss wg. gewährleistung, viel zu hoch. zudem würd ein halbwegs cleverer händler sowieso eher die einzelteile ausschlachten und verkaufen, da hat er mehr von...


----------



## Pizzatoni (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Hi,
danke für eure Antworten ^^ . 
Naja, dann werd ich mal abundzu bei ebay schauen, dort ist mir leider schon am So ein tolles Angebot entgangen  . Aber es eilt ja nicht und wirklich brauchen tu ich so ein Gerät wegen meinem neuen Desktop PC eh nur abundzu  .

Gruß,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Mabrö (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Schau mal hier (oder bei ähnlichen Shops), da bekommst du bpw. einen 14" Laptop mit Centrino 1,6Ghz und einem Jahr Gewährleistung für 199€.

EDIT: Link vergessen http://www.lapworld.de/


----------



## Carvahall (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gibt es ganz günstige Notebooks (so richtig günstig)?*

Bei kijiji oder bei willhaben gibts auch oft gute angebote


----------

